
Tech firm creates Trump monitor for stock markets - randomerr
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-global-stocks-trumpometer-idUSKBN1532O5?feedType=RSS&feedName=technologyNews&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+reuters%2FtechnologyNews+%28Reuters+Technology+News%29
======
alfalfasprout
Oh please, any prop shop or hedge fund has had something like this for
months...

~~~
AznHisoka
i agree. they probably created it when trump announced he was running

~~~
tcbawo
Just wait until Twitter starts selling first access to tweets.

